# Jervis Bay 29th Dec to 7th Jan



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

I will be Holidaying at Vincentia during these dates. Won't have a computer with me  but i can leave my mobile with any one who will be down there and fancies a fish. Never fished the area before but have paddled the north side extensively . I would be happy to drift for flatties or some fine line breaming in the river or......... Let me know if you will be there and maybe we can get a possie together.
Tim


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Downloaded the sanctuary zone maps last night. :shock: I'm goimg to have to stick it to my deck!! :?


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep , know the spot. Had a great surf session there once. Seen sharks there also.


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Tim

I hope to be able to fish around the front of the northern peninsula off Currarong sometime soon. There is a nice and easy launch site around there, and it only takes a short paddle to get round the front to big beacroft. Let me know if you are interested.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Paddled around there a few years ago. Beautiful spot . Just a small word of warning though. Don't forget the north easterlies. Several kayakers weren't paying attention once and ended up being blown south. They made for any little crack in the rocks around Drum and Drumsticks to try and get out. :shock: If you have ever been along this cliff line you can understand the seriousness.
Its a bit too far for me to get around to this time but if your staying around there have you considered putting in at Honey Moon bay and paddling around to Point Perp? The area from Dart point to Point Perp is as good as it gets! Nice place at bream creek for a rest also. You can't fish from Honeymoon to Dart point though. Dont be put off by the swell at Dart point as once your past it will smooth out.
happy paddling.
Tim


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi Tim

I have tried honeymoon bay, and did paddle round to the outer tubes. The trouble is most of the good spots along that coastline are locked up as sancturary zones, and if the wind is blowing the wrong way you spend almost all your time trying to stay out of the sancturary zones. I don't fish inside the bay anymore because I don't like all the restrictions.

I have been out is some pretty nasty conditions. You know the wind is strong when you have a hard time pushing the paddle into the wind. The conditions along the whole headland are pretty awful, once you go south of big beacroft. Even on calm days the swell is all over the place. However, the spot I fish is nice and calm, and it doesn't have that awful sloppy water you get along the cliff face. Plus I have hooked some monster kingies there, and landed some of their smaller friends.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Hmm ...sounds tempting. how long is the paddle? And would we be talking early morning? Just trying to work out how long I would be away from the family.


----------



## kayakfisherman (Jan 4, 2006)

Yep, definately an early start, I would be aiming to get there at 4:30am, for a 5am launch.

Its about a 20 min paddle to get to the zone. Having said this, if you are worried about getting back to your family early, then its probably best to stick to the bay. Its a bit of a drive to Currarong from vincentia.

Now that I have my GPS, I was thinking about trying for the south western end of the banks, when a NE wind is forecasted. With the GPS I now realise that I cover a lot more ground, and go out a lot further than I thought I did, so the banks is in reach, as it is only about 4-5km out from the end of the peninsula. However, I would proabably only do that sort of a trip with company, and anyway, there are plenty of good fish to be caught in close.

The 'X' on the attached pic is the launch site.

Cheers
Brian


----------

